# Suddenly Big Tobacco is deeply concerned about your health



## Alex (5/10/14)

http://www.salon.com/2014/10/04/since_when_did_big_tobacco_care_about_your_health_partner/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (5/10/14)

I can only giggle at this


----------



## Sir Vape (5/10/14)

lol chops

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

